# Driver Puts Out Lit Cigarette in Police Officer's Eye Over Parking Ticket



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*An angry driver in Canada extinguished a lit cigarette in the eye of a police officer writing him a parking ticket on Tuesday, the Vancouver Sun reported.*

Jozef Baksay, 55, was charged with assault with a weapon and assault of a peace officer, West Vancouver police told the Sun.
Baksay began verbally abusing the officer before pushing the lit cigarette into his right eye hard enough to put it out. Luckily, the policeman was able to close his eye before the cigarette hit it, so that the damage was done to his eye lid, officer Fred Harding told the Sun.
"He was clearly upset but he was fine," Harding told the Sun. "It looks like there's no long-lasting injuries."
But Harding added that the disturbing incident is unprecedented in his career.

Click here to read more on this story from the Vancouver Sun.

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,435022,00.html


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Rewritten by the Disassociated Press.



> Jozef Baksay, 55, was shot and killed by a West Vancouver police officer today after assaulting the peace officer with a lit cigarette, West Vancouver police told the Sun.
> 
> Baksay began verbally abusing the officer before pushing the lit cigarette into his right eye hard enough to put it out. Luckily, the policeman was able to close his eye before the cigarette hit it, so that the damage was done to his eye lid, officer Fred Harding told the Sun.
> The assailant however, was pronounced dead at the scene from 2 rounds fired by the officers service weapon in response to the attack.


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

He was very lucky that he closed his eye in time.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Mass said:


> He was very lucky that he closed his eye in time.


As is Jozef for having all his teeth in place at the end of the assault


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Johnny Law said:


> As is Jozef for having all his teeth in place at the end of the assault


I noticed the story really didn't get into what Jozef's condition was. But then again, it's Canada, they're all so much nicer up there. I would like to think he said, "Sorry 'bout that" each time he whacked him hard with his baton.

Or as the media would say, "service revolver".


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

I know I would have introduced him the the business end of my baton over and over and over and over etc. you get the idea


----------

